# Should I be on a medium 555?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll try to keep this short. 
I was professionally fitted at the store I bought my bike from. Lately I've been doing longer rides to get ready for my first century and after about 30 miles, my feet are going numb. I've tried moving the cleat back, losening my shoes, etc. I took my bike to another LBS ,(as the bike shop I bought the bike at is 3 hours away), and they saw me sit on it and kinda said "it could be too big for me". And said it wasn't good for me to be using an 80mm stem either. That a stem that short is hurting the steering. I have just a very slight bend at the elbows when in the hoods. 

I'm 5' 8.5" and from floor to crotch, a 33" inseam, and a 25" reach. 
The sales guy where I bought my bike said he's never put anybody my height on a small and was adamant about it. 

I don't really have any other problems other than hands going numb, but it seems that everyone I talk to gets that. 
After climbing or pedaling hard, I do find myself pushing myself back on the seat as I seem to slide forward a bit. 

Anyway, I'm thinking about getting another fitting from a different shop to see what they have to say cause now I'm worried/paranoid/pissed that I might have bought too big...

Any advice?


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am the same height as yours. 172 cm. But I ride a Small 07 555. What model is yours? I heard that the geometry of the 08 and 07 are different.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

If you go from a medium to a small, you have to pay attention to whether you can get enough setback (less setback on small than on medium) and whether the saddle to bar drop is too great (biggger drop on small than on medium). 

Saddle height, saddle tilt, saddle model/shape, amount of saddle setback , and handlbar reach and drop could all be important to comfort/efficiency/lack of pain on the bike. Your description makes your current settings for some or all of saddle height, saddle tilt, saddle model/shape, amount of saddle setback suspect.

P.S. Not every "professional" bicycle fitter is any good.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I'm riding an ' 08. My saddle is mostly forward. I'm thinking with that and the 80mm stem, that maybe it is too big? Is is bad that I am using that short of a stem?


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Get another 'pro' fit opinion. Not a lot of help, apples to oranges, but I'm 5'9/5'9.5 and on a medium 555.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just for reference I'm 5'9" with 32.5 inseem and also own/ride a Medium and a 105 stem. Unfortunately I'm a "tweener", like you I was stressed about going with either the small or Med. Sounds like your a bit more leg vs. torso w/ the 80mm stem but given your inital bit of info I would have probably gone with the small in your case. C-40 is the resident Look fit guru he'll also be able to chime in and give you better feed back.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

80mm stem is a sign of a bad fit if they sold u this bike as being professionally fit to you, yes it may now fit that you have an 80mmm stem but most will say you don't want to go under 90mm and even a 90 is iffy. It could be due to how your saddle is positioned and such as others have mentioned, i would suggest getting a fit from another LBS


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

For reference, I'm 5'8", 30.5" inseam, riding a 2006 565, small (51 cm), with 110mm stem. The fit for me is perfect. Based on your leg length, it seems that you should be able to ride either the small or med (assuming the geometries of the '06 565 and '08 555 are similar), but the 80mm stem is suspicious. I agree that you need an independent evaluation of your position and/or re-fit.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm planning on going to get fitted again. But if it's determined the bike is too large, what options do I have? I guess I'm stuck...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

A small or medium can be made to fit the same. The small has a shorter head tube length, requiring 20mm more spacer and/or a different stem angle. It will require one size longer stem. It's not a miracle cure for your stubby 80mm stem.

I suspect you are not fit correctly or just don't have the fitness for a typical road bike position.

Your inseam measurement is not as important as your saddle height. Post your actual saddle height, from the center of the BB to the top of the saddle, along the center of the seat tube.

FWIW, I'm only 5'-6" tall, but I have an inseam of 83cm and saddle height of 73.5cm. I ride a small with a 110mm stem, short reach bars and the saddle as far back as it can go with a 25mm setback post. I also have a large 11.5cm drop to the bars. This requires only 10mm of spacer and a 73 degree stem to get the bars that low.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

First of all thanks guys for all the responses. I really appreciate it. 

From the middle of the BB to the top of my seat is 29.5 inches or 74.9cm. I also took a pic if that helps any of my stem and spacers. I'm using a Ritchey WCS Logic handlebar 42cm wide, 144mm drop and 82mm reach if that will help.

I've only been riding for about 2 1/2 years and mostly have done just short rides of like 20-25 miles. I got the 555 in May, but since August have started doing longer rides between 30-50, and about 130 miles a week. That's when I started noticing the numbness. Today I changed to another saddle and lossened my shoes alot and it all felt pretty good after 38mi. 
Could some of it just be me getting my body used to the longer rides?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

With a saddle height of 75cm, the small frame would be too small for a rider with your fitness level. Only the most fit racers of your size would choose a small.

At present, it looks like you have about 28mm of spacer and a flipped up stem (after rotating the picture right side up). The head tube on a small would be much too short to produce the handlebar height that you have.

I'd start working on lowering the bars and tolerating a longer stem. An experienced rider might have the bars about 4cm lower, with only 1cm of spacer and a 110mm stem in the flipped down position.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Im about 6ft and I ride a med but I have short legs, im all torso.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

going from 20-25 miles to 38-45 miles is a very significant difference. you're talking about 90 minutes vs. almost 3 hours. The longer you go, the more significant the discomfort you'll feel when you get worn out. furthermore, if you're tired and sore with another 30-45 minutes, the numb hands, sore tushie, and numb feet/toes will really bug the crap outta you, and you'll feel it the next day or so.
This happened to me this year when I started doubling my time on the bike. I ditched the airone for a toupe gel, bought better shoes, and thicker tape on the bars, and my discomfort all but disappeared in about a week, especially on the longer 2.5-3 hour rides. Stick with it


----------

